# Lake Conroe Debris



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

wife drove over the 1097 Bridge Thursday 6/4/15 and said there was some major debris in the lake........headed up there tonight to bass fish with my son for the weekend........can anybody confirm this or is she just exaggerating???


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

i can't speak for yesterday or today, but i was all over the lake fishing last sunday and there was nothing floating around.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

just got off the water today ,,, the lake is beautiful ,,,, and no ,,, I went from stow a way to south end and saw 1 stick ,,,, and it was about 2 ft long ,,,, fyi ...the big bull bream are on fire ...I caught 1 today that was 10 & half inches ,,, the biggest bream I have ever caught ,,, my uncle and I caught over 45 and brought home 29 BIG BULLS ,,, and 7 nice cats.... cj punch bait ,,, yea it works but ,,, these cats wanted earth worms ,,, and on 6 pound test its a blast ,,, have a good one and good luck


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

It was probably just a bunch of jet fleas.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Good post on Conroe. I was out there last night fishing myself and landed a few 10.5" gills. The beds are easy to find on sonar and that is where the big ones are holding up.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

kickingback said:


> Good post on Conroe. I was out there last night fishing myself and landed a few 10.5" gills. The beds are easy to find on sonar and that is where the big ones are holding up.


That is a huge one for sure, but you started at one instead of zero. :mpd:


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That is huge.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> That is a huge one for sure, but you started at one instead of zero. :mpd:


Stop spilling fisherman's secrets!


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> That is a huge one for sure, but you started at one instead of zero. :mpd:


You can't see the other numbers...how do you know if I didn't put the 0 in the middle?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> That is a huge one for sure, but you started at one instead of zero. :mpd:





kickingback said:


> You can't see the other numbers...how do you know if I didn't put the 0 in the middle?


I really wasn't trying to be a smart arse, just hoping you don't measure that exact same way for a white bass.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

I know. That's why I used the "cool" smiley...


----------

